# Watering cycles



## cincy boy (May 12, 2005)

I was just blazin some resin and was wondering how meny of you during flowering water your plants just before lights out? and how meny of you water before lights on? oh yeah and during lights on


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 12, 2005)

I water during the lights on time because that's when I can get out there to do it after work. Box is on at nite.


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2005)

Diseased Strain said:
			
		

> I water during the lights on time because that's when I can get out there to do it after work. Box is on at nite.




 I run the lights at night too. I water when I see they're in need, sometimes when the lights come on, sometimes when I get up in the morning. Just depends on their needs.


----------

